# How do you 'line it up' putting on the plow?



## PeterD

So what tips and tricks do you have for getting lined up with your plow frame?


----------



## mercer_me

If you have any body lines on you hood you can use them as a guide. After you do it a few times you will get the hang of it.


----------



## Dubl0Vert

My plow is mounted to a cart, I park the truck in the general area and then roll the plow over. Plug and pin!


----------



## Chrisxl64

center crease on the hood lined up to lift cylinder works everytime. Except when I miss.


----------



## OntarioGuy

boss makes a kit. http://www.bossplow.com/accessories Snowplow Sight System

also i heard if you but a dot on the plow light and a dot on the hood shield it can help you out. nail polshi or paint marker would work.


----------



## KBTConst

I line up the center of my steering wheel to the side of my plow light works 95% of the time.


----------



## kmkalf

neighbor uses a pallet jack to put it on and i clear a spot on the driveway near the edge by the grass and just line up that way


----------



## PeterD

Guys, haul yer minds from the gutter! I didn't say putting in the plow... :waving: 

It does seem that everyone else is using the same techniques I use... My main problem with the truck I have now is that you can't see the end of the hood, (slopes down too much out front!) and there are not any good lines on it either (suppose I could add lines, right? ) I've been using the tip of my wiper blade lined up with the plow light, but I still miss some times.


----------



## leon

*plow installation*



PeterD;1334546 said:


> So what tips and tricks do you have for getting lined up with your plow frame?


If you do not mind spend the thirty bucks or so, one of those tennis ball trailer hitching things from Tractor Supply Company would work as they have a magnetic base with two small poles with tennis bals or what every they are stuck to the ends. If you have trailer or a log splitter it wont be waste of money.


----------



## pooleo8

meh, my plow is tiny. It just gets man handled and pinned.


----------



## PeterD

pooleo8;1335940 said:


> meh, my plow is tiny. It just gets man handled and pinned.


Thumbs Up Yea, the first one I owned (a 7 ft Meyer) was like that. Drive near it, and just push it around. Today's plows are much heavier with the entire frame attached...

One thing I though of getting was one of those cheap (about $100) backup cameras. Instead of mounting on the back of the truck, mount on the underside front so it 'viewed' the plow attachment points... Then I thought get two, one for back and one for front... Then I lost it, thinking that perhaps even three or four cameras for all sides and angles!


----------



## SStephanuik

Don't forget a camera for underneath to see how much snow you have plowed already and one facing up so you can see how much is falling. You know...I mean since you were going that route already. Probably get a discount on all units.

I have an ex80 snowdogg and it usually lines up good and long as the jack is set at the right height when I remove it. Just line up center hood line and center of hydraulic lift and bump the plow. Its way to heavy to man handle so I have to make sure its lined up every time.


----------



## Banksy

No offense, but I had no idea this could be a topic. I use the Ram badge on the hood and line it up with the lift cylinder.


----------



## grandview

PeterD;1335811 said:


> . My main problem with the truck I have now is that you can't see the end of the hood,


Maybe you need a booster seat.


----------



## Plow man Foster

grandview;1340086 said:


> Maybe you need a booster seat.


Lmao im 6'6" Still cant see my plow when i hook up the plow on the kodiak...Lol well even when im plowing. We added 4' stakes on the end of it so i knew the position of the blade

Lol used to have a 2500 DUMP 2010 (LEMON) had a nav package. We took it to the dealer and they wired me a cam in the front so we could hook up the plow easier. All we had to do was click AUX and we could see the cam. Then in reverse we had the rear cam.


----------



## LJ Dave

PeterD;1334546 said:


> So what tips and tricks do you have for getting lined up with your plow frame?


Just got my first plow and I use a small piece of masking tape on the hood and another on the dash to line up the driver's side aux headlight bracket. Makes lining up the plow a piece of cake. Have had the plow on and off twice and it's an easy one man job.


----------



## stainlessman

I always ask my ex wife to stand between the headgear and my truck to guide me....but she has never been willing to do it though(hope my foot don't slip on the gas)..


----------



## PeterD

I'll admit that when I kept the plow in the garage (I don't do that anymore) I had a mirror mounted to the wall that reflected the end of the plow mount points. That almost worked, but the lighting was bad, so I shined a spot light into the mirror to illuminate the mounting point that that did work. However, the carport where I have the truck now doesn't have a place where I can mount a mirror. 

I like the booster seat idea, next time I'm in Friendly's I'll steal one and try it!


----------



## theholycow

I'm usually very good at just driving up and being aligned perfectly the first time, whether I'm putting on the plow or hitching up a trailer. It's one of few natural abilities I have...I don't think it makes up for being completely unable to draw or cut a straight line freehand.



pooleo8;1335940 said:


> meh, my plow is tiny. It just gets man handled and pinned.


That's how I operated when I had the 8 1/2 foot Diamond when my ability failed.

For me the hardest part was usually vertical and longitudinal. Vertically I realized I could hook up the chain and use the lift to do the job (obviously won't work on those nice ones with the pump that comes off with the moldboard). Longitudinally I would manhandle one side in, pin that side, then lift it up and the other side would fall into place. Sometimes I managed it without any manhandling at all, just lift and it falls into place.


----------



## Jeffreyjr1414

My prefered method to assist with miss alignment is, every time I take my unimount off I set it on a pair of 2x4s and a piece of plywood under the foot. Really cuts down on the "manhandling" when it needs to be slid a bit, when my back really acts up, I have been known to pull it into position with a pair of come alongs. Hope this helps


----------



## Yooper75

I used to sit in the center of the bench seat and line up the center spring on my Western Pro Plow with the center line on the hood. Or if I could keep the plow in the warehouse I would put it on a pallet and line it up with the forklift.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Ughhh.. practice.


----------



## theholycow

Jeffreyjr1414;1342047 said:


> My prefered method to assist with miss alignment is, every time I take my unimount off I set it on a pair of 2x4s and a piece of plywood under the foot. Really cuts down on the "manhandling" when it needs to be slid a bit, when my back really acts up, I have been known to pull it into position with a pair of come alongs. Hope this helps


+1

I forgot to mention that...much easier to manhandle when it's riding on two rails.

I even built a frame using a few more pieces to hold it in the right position at the right angle, but of course that never mattered because there'd be inches of snow on the frame when I put the plow down or inches of snow on the ground when I drove up to it...never at the same height anyway.


----------



## Yooper75

I also used to carry a crow bar with me to hook up my UniMount.........What a PITA!!


----------



## justme-

practice, practice, practice....
no idea what generation Ram you have (assuming that is the truck in question) but a bug shield will help see the front of the hood. I line the headlights up centered on the hood lines, the shift to the left to adjust for perspective....it's all practice.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait

Yooper75;1343258 said:


> I also used to carry a crow bar with me to hook up my UniMount.........What a PITA!!


Used to have uni mounts at a place I used to work. You got your fair share of swearing and sweating in with those sob's!


----------



## great white

It's kept in the garage. I drop the foot on the minute mount, drop the plow on two pieces of 4x4 and unhook.

stays right there until I need it.

Then I just pull up, drop the pins in lift the foot and finish with hoses and lights.

How do I line it up?

Dunno really, I eyeball it and have never had a problem. I just seem to know where the truck should be. maybe a little wiggle of the plow to get the pins to drop fully in but that's about it.

The "guides" on my mount probably also help a bit:










So I guess the real answer is practice and familiarity with your rig....


----------



## blazer2plower

I have 2 furniture dolly's and a floor jack I put the blade on the dolly's and the floor jack under the Aframe of the plow. If I dont get it lined up I can move the plow and line it up. It all so helps out when need to move the plow out of the way


----------



## theplowmeister

with my fisher easy with my boss not so easy.


----------



## Philbilly2

I took white out, put a little dot on the back of the plow headlight, one on the windshield wiper arm, and one on the plastic trim on the dash of the truck. Line the 3 dots up in a stright line, and drive right in.


----------



## great white

blazer2plower;1352752 said:


> I have 2 furniture dolly's and a floor jack I put the blade on the dolly's and the floor jack under the Aframe of the plow. If I dont get it lined up I can move the plow and line it up. It all so helps out when need to move the plow out of the way


Why didn't I think of that?!?

I'm always moving the plow around in the shop but have to use the truck to do it.

I'm building some stuff for this on the weekend!


----------



## blazer2plower

I got the stuff from harber fright. Just under 40.00 cheep and easy a friend has a plow stand to much cash for me :-0


----------



## Red02F250

Plow carts I've seen online look nice, but no way I'm spending $300+ for a little cart with wheels.

With practice, I can line mine up and just drive right in, if I have to lift the A frame at all, I just use a short 2x4, prybar, or a big a$$ screw driver to leverage it up.

I got lazy and built my own plow cart. I used an old cutting edge and roughly $40 at Tractor Supply for the angle iron and wheels. Now I can just get the truck in the area and wheel the plow right over.


----------



## Murphy4570

It's too much of a PITA for me sometimes, gotta use a prybar on the A frame to pull it up enough sometimes. 

I just said F it and left the plow connected, resting on top of a wood pallet.


----------



## jjklongisland

Tell my wife to get outside and tell me to go left, right, forward stop....

after all i am the one out for 20 hours... thats the least she can do....


----------



## jhall22guitar

PeterD;1340743 said:


> I like the booster seat idea, next time I'm in Friendly's I'll steal one and try it!


Wait... you still have an open Friendly's?


----------



## JLsDmax

when i pull up to the plow i just get really close, i hop outa the cab and see how close i am. Sometime i am right there and all i gotta do it inch forward a little, some times i just manhandle the plow into position and depend on the push plate guides to do the work.


----------



## Snowzilla

These magnetic hitch cameras might be useful for plow hookup. I go I hate getting in/out of truck when hooking up trailer. I use magnetic tennis ball on antenna things for that.
http://www.swifthitch.com/
http://www.iballhitchcam.com/


----------



## Deut2210a

*my plow is on a cart*

So I can wheel it around and see exactly what I'm doing.

If I didn't do it that way I'd use the three dots or mirror methods.


----------



## mjp2

I got 45' of pole barn mine sits in. slides real nice on the concrete floor. Just get close, hit it, then start pushing and steering. Eventually it hooks in


----------



## Bighammer

LJ Dave;1340329 said:


> Just got my first plow and I use a small piece of masking tape on the hood and another on the dash to line up the driver's side aux headlight bracket. Makes lining up the plow a piece of cake. Have had the plow on and off twice and it's an easy one man job.


I did the tape sight too and line up perfect every time.


----------



## Bigrd1

I use the center line on my hood and the lift cylinder. You could always put a blind spot mirror on the back side of your plow so you can see the front of the truck .


----------



## eagle-eyes

hey guys I saw this post i thought i would share this with you guys. one guy mentioned a camera i did some research and found a wireless cam that mounts with a magnet its called the Iball trailer hitch camera this looks like it would work really well with lining up any kind of plow there about $120.00 i hope this helps iam thinking on getting one for myself.


----------



## theholycow

^I like the mirror idea. For $1 you get essentially the same effect as with an expensive camera, and nothing to have to take off or worry about.



eagle-eyes;1419086 said:


> hey guys I saw this post i thought i would share this with you guys. one guy mentioned a camera i did some research and found a wireless cam that mounts with a magnet its called the Iball trailer hitch camera this looks like it would work really well with lining up any kind of plow there about $120.00 i hope this helps iam thinking on getting one for myself.


Is that anything like the Iball hitch cam that Snowzilla posted?:



Snowzilla;1418069 said:


> These magnetic hitch cameras might be useful for plow hookup. I go I hate getting in/out of truck when hooking up trailer. I use magnetic tennis ball on antenna things for that.
> http://www.swifthitch.com/
> http://www.iballhitchcam.com/


----------



## perrysee

a cart works the best ,wheel it over to truck and hook up


----------



## juan91

mine sits on a spare tire jack i just drive up,get out, line up one side....pin it, then manhandle it to get other side good!


----------



## MrBigStuff

I made a set of casters from some angle iron and cheap swivel casters. They slide onto the cutting edge on either side of plow. Drilled hole in top, welded nut over hole and run wingnut headed bolt through to tighten them against the plow edge. Can do it even with heavy gloves on. Put two casters on bottom of jack plates. Doesn't matter where I park the truck, just wheel the plow up to it. Cost maybe $20 in decent casters the rest was scrap stuff laying around.


----------



## njsnowremoval

HEres a cheap way to do it the first time. I use these on my trailer since i loose sight of it about 10 feet in front. Hasnt failed yet.
http://www.harborfreight.com/magnetic-trailer-alignment-kit-95684.html


----------



## kg26

Dubl0Vert said:


> My plow is mounted to a cart, I park the truck in the general area and then roll the plow over. Plug and pin!


Got damn this is smart. Any pictures of the cart?


----------



## soundnstyl

Snowzilla said:


> These magnetic hitch cameras might be useful for plow hookup. I go I hate getting in/out of truck when hooking up trailer. I use magnetic tennis ball on antenna things for that.
> http://www.swifthitch.com/
> http://www.iballhitchcam.com/


This gives me an idea to use my helmet cam and use my phone to view it live! Thanks.


----------

